# Johnny Depp für Beatles-Filmbiografie im Gespräch



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Johnny Depp für Beatles-Filmbiografie im Gespräch
Liam Gallagher will Johnny Depp für seinen Musikfilm​*

Während es im Privatleben von Johnny Depp gerade nicht so rosig aussieht und der bisher weitgehend skandalfreie Schauspieler gerade beim Fremdküssen erwischt wurde, nehmen zumindest die Filmangebote nicht ab. Und da der „Pirates of the Carribean“-Star bekanntlich gerne Spartenprojekte annimmt, könnte ihm auch die Idee gefallen, die jüngst an ihn herangetragen wurde.

Liam Gallagher, Sänger der früheren BritPop-Band Oasis, dreht gerade eine Filmbiografie über die Beatles und hat hinsichtlich der Besetzung ehrgeizige Pläne. In der Story wird es in erster Linie um die letzte Phase der legendären Musikgruppe gehen, und Johnny Depp soll als deren Publizist Derek Taylor an Bord geholt werden.

Gallagher hat das Drehbuch gerade zu Ende geschrieben und tönt, Johnny sei einfach perfekt für die Rolle. „Es wird unfassbar“, verspricht er über seinen geplanten Film, was wir ihm auch aufs Wort glauben, sofern es ihm tatsächlich gelingt, den Megastar zur Mitwirkung zu überreden.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (30 Mai 2011)




----------



## Franky70 (3 Juni 2011)

Liam ist und bleibt ein Großmaul!


----------

